# Syncronisation de photos Android avec iCloud Photos Library



## sbaidan (7 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Je suis en train d'effectuer un switch depuis un iPhone 6 vers un Galaxy S7. J'ai pu trouver des alternatives fonctionnels pour me passer d'iCloud partout..sauf pour les photos. 

Je m'explique, je cherche un moyen de faire en sorte que les photos que prend mon S7 puisse être automatiquement uploadée vers iCloud, pour être accessible sur un de mes deux macs depuis l'application Photo d'Apple (je suis sur Mac OS Sierra). 

Pour le coup, je n'ai pas besoin de faire en sorte que les photos soient syncronisées vers le Samsung. 

Les solutions que j'envisage, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà essayé quelque chose du type: 

- Garder une bibliothèque Photos sur mon NAS Synology, et trouver un moyen que les photos soient ajoutées par un script (possible?)
- Trouver un soft qui puisse vers le pont pour uploader vers iCloud Photo? 

Je cherche désespérément une solution, pour pouvoir consulter sur l'application Photos sur Mac. J'ai testé Google Photos, franchement je suis pas très fan...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## kasimodem (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Il me semble que c'est justement le rôle de la nouvelle app de bureau de Google, elle sauvegarde et synchronise les fichiers et les photos : https://www.google.com/intl/fr_ALL/drive/download/backup-and-sync/


----------

